# Yohimbine hcl



## Essexdan (Aug 20, 2017)

Just wondered if anyone can recommend a good yohimbine. Been using primaforce but only 2.5mg tabs. Wanted to run 40mg with 80mcg clen to shift a few pounds


----------

